# Stage Fighting for the Theatre



## Sukerkin (Mar 30, 2013)

An interesting short clip on how real techniques can be incorporated into a choreographed fight sequence for the stage:

[video=youtube_share;k6BBq9zE2pY]http://youtu.be/k6BBq9zE2pY[/video]


----------



## lklawson (Apr 2, 2013)

This work is turning out to be very important to the WMA/HEMA revival.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2013)

The guy sure is smooth!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 2, 2013)

lklawson said:


> This work is turning out to be very important to the WMA/HEMA revival.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Can you share a little more about how?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 2, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> An interesting short clip on how real techniques can be incorporated into a choreographed fight sequence for the stage:



This looks better than the some I have seen in person. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 3, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Can you share a little more about how?


It is revitalizing the community and drawing interest in WMA/HEMA from new areas and people.  It is being seen and referenced by new people in ever greater numbers.

In short, it's reaching a far wider audience and having a greater impact than was expected.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

